# What is the best mower?



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I was wondering with all the mowers out there. What one is the best based on everybodys opinnions.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sears craftsman, snappers, some murrays not all, john deeres, and of course the older sears models were the best. sears has a great warranty, snappers really don't but they are just as good, murrays have a crapy warranty, john deeres have a good warranty but they can be expensive. there are other great ones out there like toro or bolens and noma riders were great which is why murray bought them out.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

to me i would either go with a Polan or a LawnBoy....Lawnboy's are nice because the front wheels are off-set andthey discharge from the front and not the side.Polan because they are easy to maintain and i have had no trouble when i order parts from them factory direct.....

but if you want something here you can get it replaced or fixed fast go with a Craftsmen Honda series mowers they run like a champ


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i prefer the ones with a briggs


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

FYI...Poulan, Weedeater, and Craftsman (with the exception of a few push mowers and riders) are all made by American Yard Products (AYP).

Anyway, I would have to say that an older John Deere, Ariens, or Snapper would be the best mower. All three are simple and reliable designs that will hold up for a long time. The newer Snappers are pretty good too, but there are a few features that I don't like on them. The newer John Deere mowers are just cheap. They are cutting so many corners now that their mowers have been reduced to about the same quality as a Murray (just look at all the problems that Home Depot has been having with the JD mowers they sell...electrical problems, shifter problems, blade adapter failures, misaligned pullies that burn belts, etc.).


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know its made by ayp but you have to agree that the older sears mowers from more then 20 years ago were good and stout. today john deeres are getting crappier the old ones were good. but ayp made mowers and all are good. nomas to me were great. i even have the small engine shop people were telling me this they were great until murray bought them out to get rid of something that was better but as cheap as theirs. the really old murrays were good. but any product must come with a briggs when i buy it. when i bought my 6.0 craftsman the sears manager had only one in stock. i got a better warranty on top of buying the 30 dollar extra 3 year consumer warranty to fix or replace it. so far i havn't had a problem and i've used the hell out of it. my murray 20 inch pusher is great but it was made five years ago and still cuts great with the original 3.5hp briggs which has been through total, total hell and abuse. and i only paid 25 bucks for it slightly used good cond. but of course the engine is the strong point.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The john deeres at home depot are not real John deeres. They don't compare to the real ones that have have. The 100 series is the one you want to stay away from. I think that ayp today make some real bad products. But they are better than murrays. Everywhere on the internet on complaint websites for lawn equipment, murray is the one with the most problems. Murrays slogan is "Get it done and go have fun." It should be "Try to get it done and fun with repairs." That's what they should have for their slogan.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep the ones you buy at john deere retail places are the non cheapo's they are great. i've got one not a couple miles away from me and they never stay in stock.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

those old murrays and sears mowers were the best.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What about old lawn-boys? Those are awsome!


----------



## rc widower (Dec 19, 2002)

All mower are good if they are mantain ,I try to tell my customer when they looking for a mower think about 2 thing PARTS &SERVICE they are going to brake we just don't know when, speaking of murray they filed chapter 11 ,go to your local dealer to by a mower most of the time is up on the lastnews about the industry


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh thats funny on murray. i hope they don't go out. i need parts for they're old mowers and my noma.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

p.s. its an old 1982 murray 8 8 hp briggs rider. the only years when they were good. my noma needs new deck wheels soon. murray bought them out.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Old mowers are a lot better. Especially murrays craftsmans and snappers.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: exactly


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

lawn-boys have the bag system that's crap. :lol:


----------

